# mit welchem Futter man Graskarpfen anlockt...



## patty4 (25. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Liebes Teichforum!

Nun ist (schon fast )Winterzeit - und der Teich ruht.

Damit ich das Thema aber bis zum nächsten Frühling nicht vergessen habe, hier noch ein Tip für ein __ Graskarpfen-Anlock- Futter...

Die Geschichte:
Da mir ein dusseliger Verkäufer zwei Graskarpfen unter die Jungfische gemischt hat, habe ich jetzt das Problem, die wieder aus dem Teich zu kriegen.

Hauptproblempunkte bisher: die sind zu schnell für den Kescher, zu schlau für die Reuse und zu vorsichtig für eine __ Senke... Und mit Teichfischfutter lassen sie sich nicht locken... (und für die hier teilweise empfohlenen Maiskörner sind sie noch zu klein...).

Aber jetzt habe ich was gefunden, was den beiden Kleinen schmeckt! 

Hikari Tropical Algae Wafers Futtertabletten  (schmeckt auch den anderen Fischen)

Da gibts Szenen im Gartenteich, wie bei Winterschlussverkauf am Krabbeltisch mit den 5 Euro BH´s..... 

Ist zwar eigentlich für edle Aquarienfische...aber was solls...

jetzt heißt es bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warten, den wer sich anlocken lässt, lässt sich dann mit Geduld auch fangen...  

Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Buratino (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man  Graskarpfen anlockt...*

Hallo Patricia,
na dann mal viel Freude im nächsten Jahr mit deiner Fangaktion  .
Hatte in meinem Teich auch das Problem, ein guter Freund hatte mir zu zwei
Graskarpfen verholfen um meine Fadenalgen zu vernichten. Leider haben die alles Andere gefressen nur nicht meine Algen : . Nach einigen Versuchen 
mit Kescher und Stellnetzen habe ich dann entnervt aufgegeben. Zum Glück war es damals noch mein kleiner Teich ( 10m³), habe das Wasser bis auf 
50 cm abgepumpt und sie dann endlich raus bekommen  . Jetzt schwimmen sie wieder bei meinem guten Freund.

Viel Spaß und laß von deiner Aktion hören!!!

Gruß Buratino


----------



## tomz (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man Graskarpfen anlockt...*

Ich würd die Graskarpfen drinen lassen da die sehr gute Algenfresser sind und ich finde die sehen interessant aus!

Gruß
tomz


----------



## katja (5. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man  Graskarpfen anlockt...*



			
				tomz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd die Graskarpfen drinen lassen da die sehr gute __ Algenfresser sind und ich finde die sehen interessant aus!
> 
> Gruß
> tomz




hallo tomz,

belese dich hier mal zum thema graskarpfen....du wirst sehen, dass sie nicht sonderlich viele anhänger haben, denn dass sie algen fressen ist nicht wahr! 

wir hatten selbst zwei, vom händler ebenfalls als algenvernichter angepriesen....:__ nase

durch dieses tolle forum wurden wir darüber informiert, dass das quatsch ist und unser teich noch dazu zu klein ist für diese doch recht groß werdenden fische.
außerdem hat man wohl entweder pflanzen oder graskarpfen, denn *dieses* grünzeug schmeckt ihnen dann doch! :evil

unsere beiden paddeln nun schon seit dem sommer in einem riiiiiiiesen-schwimmteich, wo sie platz haben und keine pflanzen zum opfer fallen können! 

also wie gesagt, lies erstmal nach, bevor du tipps gibst!


----------



## alexander1 (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man  Graskarpfen anlockt...*

na ja die kommen nie raus


----------



## Frank (10. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man  Graskarpfen anlockt...*

Hallo,

was soll uns diese Antwort sagen?


----------



## patty4 (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man  Graskarpfen anlockt...*

Hallo!

Vielleicht meint er ja, dass die sich um diese Jahreszeit verstecken...

oder so....

(vielleicht ist er auch nur beim Schreiben gestört worden...)


Tschüß
Patricia


----------



## Alex45525 (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: mit welchem Futter man  Graskarpfen anlockt...*

Hallo patty4
Wenn Du einen Angler kennst, kann auch der Dir helfen.

...klingt komisch, ist aber so...

Mit einem Schonhaken (ohne Widerhaken) und einer Toastbrotflocke sollte man Deine Sorgenkinder überlisten können. Damit kein anderer Fisch herausgezogen wird, sollte man mit einer Polaroid-Brille (Blendet Wasserspiegelungen zum Teil aus: Bessere Sicht) auf Sicht und ohne Pose (Schwimmer) angeln. Droht ein anderer Fisch anzubeissen, schnell Köder herausziehen und wieder den Graskarpfen vor die __ Nase halten. Funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn man die Fischis bei Dir gut sehen und von den anderen unterscheiden kann.


----------

